# Customer Wants to Supply Material



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Had a guy email me wanting a quote on installing a receptacle in his garage. He sent a picture of the receptacle and I emailed back and asked what the recep. was for. He told me, then told me to make a list of what it would take to do the install. He said he would get the items unless I could beat "Big Blue's" prices. I emailed back and said I usually supply the materials because I am responsible for the install and the materials need to be the right ones. I told him I wasn't "Big Blue" and couldn't match their price, but guaranteed the material for a year and lifetime warranty on my work. I also told him it would cost him more for wire at "Big Blue" because he would have to buy a whole roll or pay higher if they cut it.
Should I just let him buy the supplies and charge him more for the install, or just write him off as a lost cause?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would say "I am pretty busy, it may be awhile before I can get there"


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Charge him way more for your time, get half up front


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Estimate the job with material, tax, OH, and Profit, then back out the actual material price with tax but keep the mark up and submit your price.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Run, Forrest....... run!

Nothing good ever comes from using customer-supplied material.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Run, Forrest....... run!
> 
> Nothing good ever comes from using customer-supplied material.


Yep, I can just hear it- "Well the guy at the store said this recep. would look nicer on the wall and this wire was cheaper".:001_huh:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't give him a material list unless he paid me first.
I would also charge him double the labor rate for suppling the material.

I can't bring my own parts to my auto mechanic or my food to the restaurant.


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

tkb said:


> I wouldn't give him a material list unless he paid me first.
> I would also charge him double the labor rate for suppling the material.
> 
> I can't bring my own parts to my auto mechanic or my food to the restaurant.


 I've seen signs at garages specifically saying they charge a higher labor rate if you bring in the parts yourself. Don't see any reason at all why it should be different in this field.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You gain nothing by getting the customer involved in supplying material..

Unless you are in dire need of money.. tell him to find someone else since you don't run your business that way..


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> You gain nothing by getting the customer involved in supplying material..
> 
> Unless you are in dire need of money.. tell him to find someone else since you don't run your business that way..


Apparently I have scared him away. In the last email I sent him, I told him I normally supply the parts and wouldn't be that much higher than if he got them. From the picture he sent of the recep and the info on its use, the two didn't match. Just imagine what he would have bought. Anyway, I told him I would be glad to come and look at the job and give him a quote. I haven't heard back from him. Probably got "Hammerin Hank the Handy Man." to do it.:whistling2:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Install a single freaking receptacle and he wants to supply material? I'd **** can that idea and not respond back to him.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Had a guy email me wanting a quote on installing a receptacle in his garage. He sent a picture of the receptacle and I emailed back and asked what the recep. was for. He told me, then told me to make a list of what it would take to do the install. He said he would get the items unless I could beat "Big Blue's" prices. I emailed back and said I usually supply the materials because I am responsible for the install and the materials need to be the right ones. I told him I wasn't "Big Blue" and couldn't match their price, but guaranteed the material for a year and lifetime warranty on my work. I also told him it would cost him more for wire at "Big Blue" because he would have to buy a whole roll or pay higher if they cut it.
> Should I just let him buy the supplies and charge him more for the install, or just write him off as a lost cause?


Write him off. It is not worth the trouble. I've been there. By the way, is it His lifetime ...or yours?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Trh*

Go to Texas Roadhouse and bring your own steak, potato, and salad. Tell them you just want them to cook it and ask them how much per hour. Ask them if they can bill you as well.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Fine. Let them install it too.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Go to Texas Roadhouse and bring your own steak, potato, and salad. Tell them you just want them to cook it and ask them how much per hour. Ask them if they can bill you as well.


 You forgot to ask if you can watch so you can do it yourself on the next one.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

IMO, it's not worth it. Run! Don't walk away!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Order all spec grade receptacles and hardware, 12 wire and the most expensive equipment, swap it out for the cheap stuff. return to box store for $$$ store credit towards next job at a profit from what you spent.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Had a guy email me wanting a quote on installing a receptacle in his garage. He sent a picture of the receptacle and I emailed back and asked what the recep. was for. He told me, then told me to make a list of what it would take to do the install. He said he would get the items unless I could beat "Big Blue's" prices. I emailed back and said I usually supply the materials because I am responsible for the install and the materials need to be the right ones. I told him I wasn't "Big Blue" and couldn't match their price, but guaranteed the material for a year and lifetime warranty on my work. I also told him it would cost him more for wire at "Big Blue" because he would have to buy a whole roll or pay higher if they cut it.
> Should I just let him buy the supplies and charge him more for the install, or just write him off as a lost cause?


NO!!!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

*I Won One Over!*

I had given up on this guy, then I get an email from him asking me to come and give him a quote. I thought about it and actually figured I was just wasting time and gas. Anyway I decided to go and give him a quote. I looked it over and told him I would figure up everything right there and give him the quote. He said, no just email him the quote. I thought, he's probably hoping I will list everything and he will go and buy it and have someone else install it. So in my email quote I just gave him a total cost and little to none of the required materials. I get an answer back a day or so later and he asked if I done everything to code. That wasn't what I expected him to ask. But I replied that I did and wouldn't risk my license to get around a few codes to save money. I explained more about this, I won't post because I went on and on about that. That being said he replied back a few days later and said he had decided to use me based on a discussion with his wife about me doing it right. He said I was about twice as high as other quotes but decided on me anyway. That tells me his other quotes were from handymen. I did the job and he was happy and wants more work done soon. 
Just thought I would let you all know sometimes you can win one over!:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dear __________________:

Thank you for considering ______ Electric for your upcoming project.

_____ Electric strives to provide our customers with the highest quality installations available. In order to maintain this high level of craftsmanship, we must provide the materials needed to complete all of our work. Installing materials which are customer-supplied could easily result in a sub-par job in which we would not be able to provide any warranty, as well as quickly increasing the labor costs of the job.

Left-over material also becomes an economic issue for the customer if there are items that cannot be returned, such as the remains of a spool of wire.

We would be happy to offer you with an price that includes material we are assured meet our high standards. Please feel free to contact us if you desire to take this option.

Thank you,


_______________________






.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome L.E!! Just goes to show that price is forgotten long before quality.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Dear __________________:
> 
> Thank you for considering ______ Electric for your upcoming project.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you're saying that's what you use or what I should use or just throwing that out for discussion, but thanks!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> I had given up on this guy, then I get an email from him asking me to come and give him a quote. I thought about it and actually figured I was just wasting time and gas. Anyway I decided to go and give him a quote. I looked it over and told him I would figure up everything right there and give him the quote. He said, no just email him the quote. I thought, he's probably hoping I will list everything and he will go and buy it and have someone else install it. So in my email quote I just gave him a total cost and little to none of the required materials. I get an answer back a day or so later and he asked if I done everything to code. That wasn't what I expected him to ask. But I replied that I did and wouldn't risk my license to get around a few codes to save money. I explained more about this, I won't post because I went on and on about that. That being said he replied back a few days later and said he had decided to use me based on a discussion with his wife about me doing it right. He said I was about twice as high as other quotes but decided on me anyway. That tells me his other quotes were from handymen. I did the job and he was happy and wants more work done soon.
> Just thought I would let you all know sometimes you can win one over!:thumbup:


Good job on selling who you are:thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear your bid wasn't accepted and your 3 rd quarter earnings will be affected by losing this project.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Not sure if you're saying that's what you use or what I should use or just throwing that out for discussion, but thanks!


 That's one of the finest responses I've seen so far. Kind of like the Irish way of telling someone to go to h#ll.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Not sure if you're saying that's what you use or what I should use or just throwing that out for discussion, but thanks!


Either, both.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> That's one of the finest responses I've seen so far. Kind of like the Irish way of telling someone to go to h#ll.


Not at all anything negative. I was considering 480's humor he sometimes adds and wasn't sure what he was saying.


----------

